# wpa_supplicant works cli but not from rc.conf



## davidgurvich (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an access point that uses WEP encryption and connecting to that without wpa_supplicant works fine, both manually from the command line and in rc.conf.  If I try to change to using wpa_supplicant, for the purpose of using multiple profiles, starting manually works but using rc.conf fails.
	
	



```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```
As I understand that it should do the same as
	
	



```
wpa_supplicant ... -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
dhclient wlan0
```
I just /etc/rc.d/netif restart and this time it worked!!!????  Nothing changed in between.


----------

